# Second best death scene?



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 23, 2004)

Ok, now I know that the overwhelming majority of people will answer, "Boromir's death scene is the greatest of all death scenes ever captured on film."

So aside from the death of Boromir, what's the coolest/greatest death scene in a movie?

(Oh, and in case you don't know, Boromir is a character in the Lord of the Rings trilogy...and if this is a spoiler for you...well, I'm sorry.  But you should know this by now.)


----------



## kingamy (Aug 23, 2004)

I sort of assumed when I read the thread title that the obvious number one scene would be Paul Reubens in Buffy the Vampire Slayer (the movie, not the TV show).

kingamy


----------



## Trainz (Aug 23, 2004)

Babylon 5, last episode of season 3, on Z'Ha'Dum. You know who I'm talking about (don't want to spoil it).

 That was awesome.

 And Obi Wan Kenobi in Ep 4. That wasn't bad either.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 23, 2004)

kingamy said:
			
		

> I sort of assumed when I read the thread title that the obvious number one scene would be Paul Reubens in Buffy the Vampire Slayer (the movie, not the TV show).



Shouldn't that actually be a lack of a death scene?  I mean, really, the guy never died, he just went on...and on...and on...and on...

Mr. Halloran (was that his name?) in _The Shining_.  I mean, you gotta love it when a guy catches a late night flight from Florida to Colorado, braves snowy roads and avalanches, to make it to a snowbound hotel, and promptly get an axe in the chest courtesy of Jack Nicholson.  Although maybe that should get labelled Most Pointless Death Scene.


----------



## Kai Lord (Aug 23, 2004)

I always get choked up when I see the death of the main bad guy at the end of True Lies, but maybe its because my father went the same way.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 23, 2004)

One word:  Porkins.


----------



## KenM (Aug 23, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Babylon 5, last episode of season 3, on Z'Ha'Dum. You know who I'm talking about (don't want to spoil it).That was awesome.




  IMO the best Babylon 5 death scene was same season:  



Spoiler



Morden comes for Kosh, Kosh fights. He knew he brought it on himself, but it had to be done.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Aug 23, 2004)

Max Zorin's death on top of the Golden Gate-bridge in Bond movie A View to A Kill. -Christopher Walken laughs, coghs, and plummets.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Aug 23, 2004)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> I always get choked up when I see the death of the main bad guy at the end of True Lies, but maybe its because my father went the same way.




Your dad got strapped to an air-to-air missile and fired through a skyscraper into a helicopter?


----------



## Numion (Aug 23, 2004)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> Your dad got strapped to an air-to-air missile and fired through a skyscraper into a helicopter?




My thoughts exactly


----------



## Berandor (Aug 23, 2004)

Yours didn't? It's actually a fairly common death.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 23, 2004)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> Your dad got strapped to an air-to-air missile and fired through a skyscraper into a helicopter?




Hey, show some respect!

It's bad enough the poor guy has to relive it every time the movie's on, without you reminding him again!

-Hyp.


----------



## Numion (Aug 23, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Yours didn't? It's actually a fairly common death.




I guess the missile industry has lobbied well to cover their asses .. always downplaying the health risks of strapping oneself to missiles :\


----------



## Frostmarrow (Aug 23, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Hey, show some respect!
> 
> It's bad enough the poor guy has to relive it every time the movie's on, without you reminding him again!
> 
> -Hyp.




It was just a straight question. For the record: I'm sorry to hear about Kai Lord's dad's fate.


----------



## Kaledor (Aug 23, 2004)

One of my favorite death scenes in the last few years was in Farscape.
IIRC, It must of been in season before the last one. When Criton and crew is on board the Peacekeeper battleship.  



Spoiler



They blow the thing to peices and as it's going down in flames you see Scorpius, at the same time defiant and defeated, in his room atop the stairs with destruction all around him...


 Very cool imagry -- one of the best scenes on TV, better than many movie scenes!

Glad someone said Obi Wanin SW IV.  That was a great scene, very powerful because you didn't really expect it in such a movie at the time.


----------



## rigur (Aug 23, 2004)

I always liked Roy Batty's (Rutger Hauer) death in Bladerunner.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Aug 23, 2004)

rigur said:
			
		

> I always liked Roy Batty's (Rutger Hauer) death in Bladerunner.



 Ding Ding!  We have a winner!  Best Death Scene IMO.


Of course Boromir's was pretty damn good too.


----------



## ddvmor (Aug 23, 2004)

Kaledor said:
			
		

> One of my favorite death scenes in the last few years was in Farscape.
> IIRC, It must of been in season before the last one. When Criton and crew is on board the Peacekeeper battleship.
> 
> 
> ...




Does that really count as a death scene?  I mean.. he didn't actually die, did he?  It was still very cool, though!  

Gotta go with Roy Batty, though...


----------



## billd91 (Aug 23, 2004)

I think Archy Hamilton's (played by Mark Lee) death in Gallipoli is a good scene. As the next wave of ANZAC troops is ready to go over the top, pretty much knowing they're going to be dead to a man in seconds, he's repeating his old running mantras. "How fast can you run?" "As fast as a leopard." "How fast you gonna run?" "As fast as a leopard." And then he goes over as his buddy Frank Dunne (played by Mel Gibson) is desperately running with a message to stop the assault.
Sonny Corleone's death is a pretty good scene too.

But it really is hard to beat Roy Batty's.


----------



## Celtavian (Aug 23, 2004)

*re*

Spock in the _Wrath of Kahn_. I know he came back. But I didn't know he was coming back when I first saw it.

When the girl jumps off the mountain after the brother of Daniel Day Lewis's character who was killed by Mogwa in _Last of the Mohicans_. There was nothing said. The looks upon the face of the girl and the look upon Mogwa's face said it all. It was one of the best unspoken romances I have ever seen on film, and very touching when the woman followed the man she loved off the side of the mountain. 

Vader's death in _Return of the Jedi_ was pretty good, as was Obi Wan Kenobi's in _Star Wars_. 

The death scene in the Kevin Costner movie _Revenge_ was very touching.

The way I envisioned Boromir's death scene from the book was much more powerful than the movie IMO. I was a little disappointed he was only killed by three arrows and then had to be saved by Aragorn. That ruined his death scene and diminished him from the character I knew in the book who killed so many orcs that they feared to approach him even while dying. That death scene doesn't rank all that high for me.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Aug 23, 2004)

Celtavian said:
			
		

> The way I envisioned Boromir's death scene from the book was much more powerful than the movie IMO. I was a little disappointed he was only killed by three arrows and then had to be saved by Aragorn. That ruined his death scene and diminished him from the character I knew in the book who killed so many orcs that they feared to approach him even while dying. That death scene doesn't rank all that high for me.




While I like it a more than you did apparently I agree that it was much better in the book.  Of course that can be said of most of LoTR.  

Also..

Sgt Elias in Platoon. 
Little Bill in Unforgiven


----------



## rigur (Aug 23, 2004)

William Wallace (Mel Gibson) in Braveheart is pretty good.
Pvt. Pyle/Leonard Lawrence (Vincent D'Onofrio) Full metal Jacket.


----------



## drnuncheon (Aug 23, 2004)

Although you wouldn't expect it from a britcom, one of the best is from the final episode of Blackadder Goes Forth.

 Also, 



Spoiler



Avon


 from Blake's 7.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Aug 23, 2004)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep!! That was a good one and I forgot about it.


----------



## KenM (Aug 23, 2004)

A couple of other deaths I really liked:  



Spoiler



Bill


 From Kill Bill.

And 



Spoiler



Vizinnie(SP?)


 from The Princess Bride, can't forget that one.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 23, 2004)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Yep!! That was a good one and I forgot about it.




Hmm?  That's not a death scene.



Spoiler



Listen to the sound of the guns during the end credits.  The last gun that fires is Avon's.  Avon doesn't die.



-Hyp.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Aug 24, 2004)

Celtavian said:
			
		

> When the girl jumps off the mountain after the brother of Daniel Day Lewis's character who was killed by Mogwa in _Last of the Mohicans_. There was nothing said. The looks upon the face of the girl and the look upon Mogwa's face said it all. It was one of the best unspoken romances I have ever seen on film, and very touching when the woman followed the man she loved off the side of the mountain.




Dude, that scene rocked.  

Heck, that entire sequence was really good.  I'm surprised that the guy didn't try and grab Mogwa and drag him over the cliff with him.

Brad


----------



## Richards (Aug 24, 2004)

You guys are all focusing on human deaths! Here are a couple of my favorite death scenes from kaiju movies:

The one-eyed Japanese scientist, creator of the oxygen destroyer, activates his invention underwater knowing that at least he'll take Godzilla with him. (_Godzilla, King of the Monsters_)

Mothra, dying, flies over to her egg and drapes it with her wing, trying up until the very end to protect it from Godzilla. (_Godzilla vs. the Thing_)

The last of the Rodan birds, seeing its mate - the only other one of its kind - dying in a lava flow lands beside it and joins it in death. (_Rodan_)

The adult Mothra is slain in the water and sinks into the ocean depths, her battered body twirling slowly as she descends to her watery grave. (_Rebirth of Mothra_, although it might have been _Rebirth of Mothra II_)

Godzilla's atomic heart goes into meltdown, threatening to destroy Japan when he dies - only to have the massive radiation blast absorbed by his "son," which turns him into the new, spikier-finned Godzilla. (_Godzilla vs. Desteroyah_)​Johnathan


----------



## D+1 (Aug 24, 2004)

Roy Batty in Bladerunner
Spock in ST: Wrath of Kahn
Col. Shaw and Pvt. Trip in Glory
Col. Nicholson in Bridge on the River Kwai
Dar Robinson's Albino Hitman in Stick (a bit obscure, but the first ever use of the "keep firing your weapons at your enemy as you fill to your death" bit unless I'm mistaken)
William Scorelli (Henry Silva) in Sharkey's Machine
Jaws - just pick one; there are any number of memorable death scenes in there.
Amanda Hunsaker - opening scene of Lethal Weapon
Blain (Jesse Ventura) in Predator (not the actual death but the gratuitous automatic weapons fire that follows
Agent Smith in The Matrix
King Kong
Aliens - just pick one.  Hudson, Vazquez/Gorman, Burke, Drake...


...and how can you guys FORGET?!

Kane in Alien!

That has to be tops.  HAS to be.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 24, 2004)

Richards wrote:







> You guys are all focusing on human deaths! Here are a couple of my favorite death scenes from kaiju movies:




One of my favorite death scenes that got me choked up also was not from a human, that's right! The death of Optimus Prime in "Transformers:The Movie".

Thank goodness I'm fairly anonymous on these boards, that admittance would destroy what little there is left of my dating life.   

Another good death scene from non-live action movies:-Death of Roy Fokker in Robotech.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 24, 2004)

Numion said:
			
		

> .. always downplaying the health risks of strapping oneself to missiles :\




Funny, my Dad rode an atom bomb out of a plane like it was a bronco bull all the way down. But he was Jewish and so insted of "yahoo" it was "ohveh" to ground zero.

....Actually, I would like to nominate Slim Picken's death scene in "Dr. Strangelove" as second best death scene.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 24, 2004)

While they won't make the "Best Death" table, there were a few good ones in _MacGyver_.

For example, there was Murdoc having a building fall on him.
And there was Murdoc getting blown up by dynamite.
And there was Murdoc falling off a mountain.
And there was Murdoc getting electrocuted and drowned.
And there was Murdoc getting blown up with his own grenade.
And there was Murdoc getting dragged into a river by a falling elevator.
And there was Murdoc driving a burning jeep over a cliff.

Those were all pretty cool.

-Hyp.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Aug 24, 2004)

What about Angel Eyes and Tuco in THe Good, The Bad and The ugly.  That whole final battle is legendary.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Aug 24, 2004)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Funny, my Dad rode an atom bomb out of a plane like it was a bronco bull all the way down. But he was Jewish and so insted of "yahoo" it was "ohveh" to ground zero.
> 
> ....Actually, I would like to nominate Slim Picken's death scene in "Dr. Strangelove" as second best death scene.




Ohveh!!!  How did I forget Slim's classic ride to oblivion?  


The more I think of it, great as Boromir's death was, best ever it aint.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 24, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> What about Angel Eyes and Tuco in THe Good, The Bad and The ugly.  That whole final battle is legendary.




Well, Tuco doesn't die.

But absolutely.  My favourite seven-minute gunfight ever.

-Hyp.


----------



## driver8 (Aug 24, 2004)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> Although you wouldn't expect it from a britcom, one of the best is from the final episode of Blackadder Goes Forth.




I second this, it fitted the series perfectly, capturing the futility of WWI, and freezing like that was perfect, without being overly maudlin.

I also liked Kirks death in Generations; cheesy but I liked his last words: _Oh My._


----------



## RedShirtNo5 (Aug 24, 2004)

Most of the ones I would pick are already up.  So I'll just add:

Samuel Jackson in Deep Blue Sea.

-RedShirt


----------



## argo (Aug 24, 2004)

Dude, you can't talk about B5 death scenes without talking about 



Spoiler



Marcus Cole, now how cool was that death.



And If were doing Farscape then we have to do 



Spoiler



Zahan: the most emotional farewell possible to one of the finest ladies imagineable


 not to mention 



Spoiler



Crais: "I'm in your heart... and I'm about to squeeze"  Now thats how to die!



And moving away from Sci-Fi I'm suprised nobody has mentioned Butch and Sundance yet, I mean, that was the mother of all guns 'a blazing death scenes: "... oh good, for a second there I thought we were in trouble"  And thanks to those two crazy gringos we got more such million-bullet deaths like the ends of Extreme Prejduice and Way of the Gun (the last one in particular has some of the best gun scenes in cinematic history period).

Oh yeah, love a good death scene.


----------



## rurbonas (Aug 24, 2004)

Here's a few I'd nominate (probably full of spoilers, read at your own risk):

For emotional impact: Gérard Depardieu's Cyrano in "Cyrano de Bergerac".
  - I defy anyone to actually watch this film and not feel at least a little bit of a lump in their throat as Cyrano delivers his last dozen or so lines.

For combining brilliant direction, fantastic subtext and an involved audience into a single moment: Seiji Miyaguchi's Kyuzo in "The Seven Samurai".
  - I hope I'm not mixing up character names here. I'm talking about the master swordsman who gets gunned down near the end of the village siege.
  - Kyuzo was probably the character that made the biggest impact on me as I watched this film. If you haven't seen it, the duel scene he's involved in near the beginning and the scene where he goes (alone) into the woods to retrieve the enemy's guns were just so _cool_. His death at the hands of a bandit sniping from inside a nearby hut instantly made me hate the villains that much more. The direction was perfect; the surrounding chaos suddenly stopping with the sound of a single shot magnified the impact of this character's death tenfold. The new vs. old imagery hidden in the swordsman being brought down by gunpowder was fantastic and made this one of the only scenes in the film that I watched on its own.

For making you wish you wore a diaper: Janet Leigh's Marion Crane in "Psycho".
  - Come on. It's iconic for a reason.
  - The first death scene from "Jaws" could probably fit into this category as well, and probably deserves a nomination.

For showing the consequences and bringing things around full circle: Joe Pesci's Tommy in "Goodfellas".
  - Probably my favorite movie, this one has many great death scenes (especially as Jimmy cleans up after the Lufthansa heist) that aren't on anyone's list yet, but Tommy's is special. Tommy, Jimmy and Henry go through the entire movie living by the sword, so when Tommy dies by the sword on the day of what should have been his greatest triumph, Scorsese gives the viewer a sense that the characters are not living in a vacuum; that they reap what they sow. 
  - Granted, this movie's based on real events, so that helps, but facing characters with the real fallout of their actions is something I wish I saw in more movies (I'm looking at you, Quentin). One movie that featured two (almost three) great death scenes that probably belong on this list is "Road To Perdition". This movie's newer, so I won't spoil exactly whose deaths, but if you're looking for an enjoyable movie with some deaths that have impact, check it out.

Those are the heavier death scenes I'd pick. Just to fill out the list (and add some humour, if that's possible on a list of death scenes) I'd add Bobby's death in "Batman" and every rogue soldier Sean Connery offs in "The Rock" (especially the guy who gets hit with the air conditioner).

Whew. That post was a lot longer that I had anticipated. I wonder if anyone's actually read this far down...


----------



## Staffan (Aug 24, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Babylon 5, last episode of season 3, on Z'Ha'Dum. You know who I'm talking about (don't want to spoil it).



Many people have mentioned Babylon 5 death scenes. However, none have so far mentioned my favorite, also in season 3 but somewhat earlier: 



Spoiler



Lord Refa getting beaten to a pulp by angry Narns in the caverns beneath the surface of Narn, interspersed with a gospel singer singing "And the rock cried out, no hiding place."



Gives me goosebumps, that one does.

And the sinner's gonna be running,
with the knowledge of their fate...


----------



## KenM (Aug 24, 2004)

Another good one was in Dr. Strangelove: I forgot the characters name, but the guy that rode the bomb with the cowboy hat.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Aug 24, 2004)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Many people have mentioned Babylon 5 death scenes. However, none have so far mentioned my favorite, also in season 3 but somewhat earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, that was the scene I desperetaly tried to remember! I knew it was a Death scene from B5, but I couldn`t remember which one I loved so much... 

I think the final "Death" scene of FarScape 



Spoiler



Ayren and Crichton


 was something I somehow "liked" - they seemed to die happy...

Léon`s (Jean Reno) death in "Léon the Professional" is a great one, too ...


----------



## Padril (Aug 24, 2004)

As death scenes go Roy Battys' can't be beaten.



			
				Roy Batty said:
			
		

> I've seen things you people wouldn't believe.
> Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion.
> I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate.
> All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain.
> Time to die.




Rutger Hauer wrote that himself apparently just before filming the scene.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 24, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> What about Angel Eyes and Tuco in THe Good, The Bad and The ugly.  That whole final battle is legendary.




Tuco didn't die in TGTBTU. He's saved at the last minute by The Man With No Name.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 24, 2004)

Everyone here seems to be forgetting the single greatest death scene ever - 


Comic Book Guy aka The Collector, striking Lorne Greene's death pose as Adama in Battlestar Galactica, after he is dumped in liquid lucite!


----------



## wedgeski (Aug 24, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> You guys are all focusing on human deaths! Here are a couple of my favorite death scenes from kaiju movies:



This + the guy whose dad 'went the same way' = laughing so hard I can't eat my lunch. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Aug 24, 2004)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Many people have mentioned Babylon 5 death scenes. However, none have so far mentioned my favorite, also in season 3 but somewhat earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oh that one was choice.  One of my favorite episodes.  

"I went to the rock to hide my face but the rock cried out no hiding place..."


----------



## billd91 (Aug 24, 2004)

rurbonas said:
			
		

> For combining brilliant direction, fantastic subtext and an involved audience into a single moment: Seiji Miyaguchi's Kyuzo in "The Seven Samurai".
> - I hope I'm not mixing up character names here. I'm talking about the master swordsman who gets gunned down near the end of the village siege.
> - Kyuzo was probably the character that made the biggest impact on me as I watched this film. If you haven't seen it, the duel scene he's involved in near the beginning and the scene where he goes (alone) into the woods to retrieve the enemy's guns were just so _cool_. His death at the hands of a bandit sniping from inside a nearby hut instantly made me hate the villains that much more. The direction was perfect; the surrounding chaos suddenly stopping with the sound of a single shot magnified the impact of this character's death tenfold. The new vs. old imagery hidden in the swordsman being brought down by gunpowder was fantastic and made this one of the only scenes in the film that I watched on its own.
> 
> .




Kurosawa has a knack for very dramatic death scenes. One of my favorites in his movies is from Ran. A battle rages without the sounds of normal war, just the strains of music, until that one treacherous shot rings out and then the audience is assaulted with all of the sound. Brilliant work. That is a heck of a death scene.
They say Kurosawa spent 10 years story-boarding that film out. I believe it.


----------



## buzzard (Aug 24, 2004)

Howzabout in Amadeus when Salieri is at Mozart's bedside writing down the Requiem as the music plays. Where it seems that the act of creating that piece was killing Mozart. Any then as the music is almost complete, the wife walks in and stops the proceeding, only to have Amadeus die before completion, thus spoiling Salieri's plan to take the work for his own. This all occurs while the Requiem is playing in the background, and it is a very powerful piece of music. 

buzzard


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok, from comics this time.  

The Executioners death from Thor #362

I would say the Green Goblins death from Amazing Spider-Man but since the fools at Marvel gutted the impact from that issue by having him ALIVE to fill out a part in the worst Marvel "story" arc ever, the Ben Rilley crap, I can't.  It's sad.


----------



## Celtavian (Aug 24, 2004)

*re*

I almost forgot, but was reminded by people mentioning westerns. 

The end of _The Wild Bunch_ had a great group death scene. Everybody gets wasted, but its so cool it really makes the movie.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 24, 2004)

I can't say anything for movies that either hasn't been said or has mde me laugh : Sams death in Deep blue, and in the canabal movie set in the 'late west' As the villain ate people he gained strength 



Spoiler



and forced the hero to do the same. At the end they wrestle and the hero grapples the villain and lands both of them into a giant bear trap, and as they are crushed to death what does he say? "That was very...sneaky"



What about the overseers death at the end of fallout? (game)

Frank horrigans at the end of Fallout two. (Another game)

Jonnys death at the end of Baldurs gate 2. (It's not that I don't watch movies I just don't remember them)


----------



## Meowzebub (Aug 24, 2004)

I think everyone is still hung up on humanoids.   

H.A.L. in 2001 a Space Odyessy (and Heinlein's The Moon is a Harsh Mistress also comes to mind in this category)


The entire cast of the 'Planet of Fear' where each dies by their greatest fear.  Seeing Erin Moran's (of Happy Days) head explode is worth the price of admission.  Of course "I live and die by the crystals" and "I hate bugs" rank up there too.  Anyone else remember this from the 80's


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Aug 25, 2004)

Taye Digs (sp?) death in _Equilibrium_


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 25, 2004)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I would say the Green Goblins death from Amazing Spider-Man but since the fools at Marvel gutted the impact from that issue by having him ALIVE to fill out a part in the worst Marvel "story" arc ever, the Ben Rilley crap, I can't.



Dude, that was just a clone (and if it wasn't it should have been, so just think that it was).   The Goblin's death scene was great and I'm glad they did it almost verbatim in the movie.  

As for the best movie death scene, I'll go with Alan Rickman's in Die Hard.  Yeah, that scene (like just about everything else in that movie) has been copied in over half the action films since, but when that movie first came out it was rather original.  

And I'm truly sorry to hear about Kai Lord's dad.   And yes, strapped to a missle and fired through a skyscraper and into a coptor is a fairly common type of death.   I think it falls on the list somewhere after motorcycle accidents and before shark attacks.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 25, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> And yes, strapped to a missle and fired through a skyscraper and into a coptor is a fairly common type of death.   I think it falls on the list somewhere after motorcycle accidents and before shark attacks.




And somewhat more common than shark attacks while on a motorcycle.

-Hyp.


----------



## Kai Lord (Aug 25, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> And somewhat more common than shark attacks while on a motorcycle.



_sigh_

You just had to go and bring that one up too.

RIP Grandpa....


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 25, 2004)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> _sigh_
> 
> You just had to go and bring that one up too.
> 
> RIP Grandpa....




I blame the Fonz.

They needed more "Don't try this at home" warnings.

-Hyp.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 25, 2004)

Amon Goeth's (Schindler's List) death was doubly satisfying knowing that that was how it went down in real life.  Take that, scumbag.

 As for non-historical personages, I've always been fond of Gary Oldman's death in Air Force One, and the ensuing shot of his corpse parachuting to earth.

 And where is the love for the Terminator's hydraulic pressing?!?


----------



## swordsmasher (Aug 25, 2004)

How about any of the Highlander episodes or movies?

While not that great a movie, Endgame had its good points (some of the fighting was the best I've ever seen), and the way Connor layed down his life (but went out kicking) so that Duncan could defeat Kell was an honorable way to die. (Though seeing Connor depressed all the time in the last 3 movies sucked).

And you all Forget to mention The Ferrett (Kodo or Podo?) from the beastmaster movie. Now THAT'S a Hero!

I also liked the death scenes from Conan the Barbarian. Thulsa Doom hacks off Conan's mums head at the openeing scene, and at the end, Conan hacks off his head. Notyhing glorious, no blaring trumpets or anything like that. No heroics, just brutal, painful, bloody hacking with his father's broken sword (Suffer No Guilt Ye Who Wield This Blade In The Name Of Crom!)
  Rexor's death was pretty cool to. I didn't know the human body had so much blood!  (Even after the body falls under Conan's slashing blade, a whole bunch of blood flies into the air!)

Then of course anyone killed by John Rambo LOL

Apollo Creed from the Rocky Movies. That was political in a way for the times, but it was still good.

Saruman's death in the LOTR. Talk about a sucky way for old Sharky to die 

Data's death in the Star Trek: Nemesis. That did kind of bother me.

Alderaan's destruction at the hands of Moff tarkin and his 'Death Star Drive-by".

In real life, Sam Walton, because we all know Wal-Mart went to the dogs after he croaked. Good old fashioned customer service to greedy, money hungry corporate a-holes who more resemble whimpering ferengi crying over lost profit than the managers they should be.

And then there's my dog, Butch, who I grew up with. I'll never forget that day; I had been home from the Air Force for a few weeks, and there was a family feud going on, and everyone was mad at everyone, and then old butch who was like 15 years old finally died, and that broke the camel's back. I left home again (not to return for near two years), and the rest of the family went thier seperate ways.


----------



## Testament (Aug 25, 2004)

For me, here's the top 3 death scenes:

3.  Bill, in _Kill Bill_.  Near perfection, and delicously ironic.  Many other deaths in that film deserve an honourable mention (Budd, Gogo, The Bride's near death at the start), but this one tops it all.

2.  Misato Katsuragi in _The End of Evangelion_.  Gut wrenching moment that, almost brought me to tears the first time I saw it.  And considering the body count of that film, and the emotional attachment you form with the characters over the series, thats something.

1. Roy Batty in _Blade Runner_.  Absolutely marvellous, the visual composition of it, the dialogue.  You cannot view this one without feeling for Roy, and realising that yes, he is more human than human.


----------



## Kai Lord (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm really disappointed with a lot of these lists.      I can't believe no one has mentioned:

1.  Vasquez and Gorman in _Aliens_.  If those things were swarming over me this is how I'd want to go.

2.  Hudson in _Aliens_.  Classic behavior, and dialogue not to be quoted here.    

3.  The out of control A-Wing pilot in _Return of the Jedi._  "And we might just take a few of them with us!"  I guess so.

4.  Robert Shaw's character in _Jaws._  No matter how many times I watch this movie his screams still give me the willies.

5.  Belloq and all the Nazi's at the end of _Raiders of the Lost Ark._ 

6.  Arnold at the end of _Terminator 2._  I was caught off guard by how touching the old cyborg's sacrifice was.  The slow descent and music really captured the moment.

7.  



Spoiler



Jean Reno


 and 



Spoiler



Gary Oldman


 buying it together in _Leon: The Professional._

8.  Mickey in _Rocky III._  Anyone who doesn't think Sly Stallone can act needs to watch this scene.  Quite powerful.

9.  Old Yeller.  'Nuff said.


----------



## NiTessine (Aug 25, 2004)

Spoiler



Teacher Kitano's death


 in _Battle Royale_. Actually, quite a few other deaths in there. Especially 



Spoiler



Chigusa, Sugimura, and that whole lighthouse thing


.

Goro in _Mortal Kombat_. "Those were $500 sunglasses, [censored]!"


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 25, 2004)

swordsmasher said:
			
		

> Data's death in the Star Trek: Nemesis. That did kind of bother me.




Same here. I saw that, and I screamed "NOOOOOOOOOOO!" in the theater. It's always a tear-jerker for me.


----------



## Elemental (Aug 25, 2004)

The end of _Gladiator_ always brings a tear to my eye, from when it cuts briefly to the wheat field, then back to the arena. 

In _Blade 2_, the death of Nyssa, choosing to burn up in the sunlight. In the same vein, Octavius realising what he's become and sacrificing himself in _Spider-Man 2_. "I will not die a monster."

In books, the death of Memla in _The Wounded Land_ was a shock, even though she was a fairly minor character. There's a big fight, everything's confused and chaotic, she gets cut off and dies just before help arrives. No grand meaning, no heroic sacrifice, just plain bad luck.


----------



## Rackhir (Aug 25, 2004)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Ok, from comics this time.
> 
> The Executioners death from Thor #362




That was a very powerful scene. As the text was describing the fate of the Executioner, his picture was slowly fading away. To this day it still haunts me in a way. That sort of death is one I aspire to for most of my characters.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Aug 25, 2004)

I can't think of the movie title, but it was one of those Ocean depth movies that came out 5+ years ago.  Anyway, the ship is sinking and the man has sacraficed his life for his wife/girl and ends up drowning by going down with the ship.  The two lovers are looking at each other as the ship falls into the Abyss (Maybe the movie name) they look at each other through a small porthole.  There is absolutely no sound during the scene.  I just remember it being profoundly powerful.


----------



## Abraxas (Aug 25, 2004)

The deaths of Helfdane and Buliwyf in 13th warrior have always stuck with me.


----------



## ledded (Aug 25, 2004)

Two words.

Jek.  Porkins.

The man either too fat, or two stupid to know when to punch out.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 25, 2004)

The Samurai warlord (can't remember his name) from the Last Samurai, awesome death scene.

Another good death scene was the reporter and her father in Deep Impact.


----------



## Storyteller01 (Aug 26, 2004)

Kaledor said:
			
		

> One of my favorite death scenes in the last few years was in Farscape.
> IIRC, It must of been in season before the last one. When Criton and crew is on board the Peacekeeper battleship.
> 
> 
> ...




You mean the death of Talon??

I personally like the scene at the end of the last episode of Farscape (before the soon to be aired Peacekeeper Wars series). he finally pops the question, on a lake, all romantic like... and then they both get disassembled by a passing flying craft (piloted by something with a folding head).


----------



## D+1 (Aug 26, 2004)

Can't believe I forgot Major Kong from Dr. Strangelove.
How about Manny from Runaway Train.
Brian Piccolo in Brian's Song
The big german aircraft mechanic from Raiders of the Lost Ark who eats the prop.
The other germans and Belloq who melt, explode or implode when the ark is opened in Raiders.
Bernie Lomax from Weekend at Bernie's (perhaps the whole movie qualifies as a death scene)
Mel Gibson's Hamlet was pretty good.
Tim Roth in Reservoir Dogs who bled to death through the whole movie.
Kurgon in Highlander


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 26, 2004)

ledded said:
			
		

> Two words.
> 
> Jek.  Porkins.
> 
> The man either too fat, or two stupid to know when to punch out.




Damn right!







How could you _not_ include Jek Porkins in a thread about best death scenes?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 26, 2004)

D+1 said:
			
		

> Mel Gibson's Hamlet was pretty good.




I prefer Schwarzenegger's Hamlet.

"To be, or not to be...

... _Not to be_."

-Hyp.


----------



## rbingham2000 (Aug 26, 2004)

The scene just before the big church shootout in _The Killer_ where 



Spoiler



Jeffery Chow has to finish off his buddy Sidney


 is definitely sad as hell.

As is the scene where 



Spoiler



Jeffery finally dies after being shot and blinded himself by rat-bastard Johnny Weng, and he doesn't even get to say goodbye to his girlfriend Jenny because he's just as blind as she is


.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Aug 26, 2004)

Dang, someone beat me to *Ol' Yeller*. I defy anyone to watch that movie (or read the book) without crying.

_Where the Red Fern Grows_ is another tear-jerker, also involving dogs.

Re: *Boromir*'s death. I agree that the movie version is not how I envisioned it. I would've liked to see something like the classic Michael Whelan painting, in which Boromir is pincushioned with numerous arrows and surrounded by a literal pile of orc bodies. Then the camera pulls back and you're like _Holy crap, he killed three dozen of them!_

*Spock* in Star Trek II is a great death. 'I have been, and always will be, your friend.' And then Kirk slumping down and saying just one word: 'No.' That gets me every time.

Not feeling the love for *Roy* *Batty*'s death in _Blade Runner_. I mean, his death at that point is a forgone conclusion. But it is a great movie anyway.

Kudos to whomever mentioned the movie *Ran*. Abso-freakin'-lutely amazing movie. The scene where the king wanders down from the castle, with dead bodies lying everywhere, is incredible.

Not really a death scene, but still great: *Han Solo* in _Empire Strikes Back_. 'I love you!' -- 'I know.' Now that's classic.


----------



## Elemental (Aug 26, 2004)

Another one I just remembered--in _Battle Angel Alita_ (the manga), 



Spoiler



Jashugan's death, where with massive brain failure and a shattered cyber-heart, he impossibly comes back for just long enough to one-punch Alita.


 Damn, but that's the way to go out--it's also one of the only fight scenes I've seen / read where I honestly didn't want either of them to lose.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Aug 26, 2004)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> Not feeling the love for *Roy* *Batty*'s death in _Blade Runner_. I mean, his death at that point is a forgone conclusion. But it is a great movie anyway.




Sure his death is a forgone conclusion.  He's basically a dead man from the begining of the movie.  But when he saves Ford's life, then sits down next to him and laments how all he's ever experienced is going to just slide into oblivion as he dies, it's very moving.  He's a man who has been trying anything he could, no matter who he killed, to stay alive.  Then at the end he knows there is nothing he can do but save the life of someone who was trying to kill him, just becuase life means that much to him at the end.  Maybe by saving Deckard's life he will live on, if only in memory and thought of another.  I can't think of any more moving death scene in film history.   

As for the title of the thread, Boromir's doesn't even come close.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Aug 27, 2004)

Spoiler



Mani


, from Brotherhood of the Wolf.  It's like, he figures out what's going on and *bam* he gets whacked.

Brad


----------



## argo (Aug 27, 2004)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, all I could think of for the 10 minutes or so leading up to that was "never split up the party, never split up the party, never split up the party...."


----------



## swordsmasher (Aug 27, 2004)

Who's gonna whack Mace Windu in episode 3?


----------



## FoxWander (Aug 28, 2004)

I can think of a few classics that haven't been mentioned yet:

- JD's explosive end in _Heathers_
- Heather #1's Drano cocktail in the same movie, including one of the best 'last words' also- "Corn-nuts!"
- The Earth itself as the finale in _Beneath the Planet of the Apes_

But *everyone* has forgotten the scene that beats both Roy Batty AND Boromir...

- Greedo's death in the un-Lucas-corrupted original _Star Wars: A New Hope_ 
"Yeah, I bet you have. *BLAM!!*"


----------



## KenM (Aug 28, 2004)

swordsmasher said:
			
		

> Who's gonna whack Mace Windu in episode 3?





  My guess is it will be:  



Spoiler



Anakin/ Vader, but they don't know he turned yet, so Anakin surpises him. This is just a guess.


----------



## Lady Mer (Aug 28, 2004)

From Cowboy Bebop (the series, not the movie) 



Spoiler



Spike. He's just finished an epic confrontation with his nemesis and emerged the victor. Injured, he crawls down the steps and he puts his thumb up and extends his forefinger into the shape of a gun towards the screen

"Bang."

He then falls down, dead.



Every time I watch this scene it gets to me. Every time.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 28, 2004)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Same here. I saw that, and I screamed "NOOOOOOOOOOO!" in the theater. It's always a tear-jerker for me.




Especially since it was so pointless and devoid of emotion. 

Seriously I laughed at that since they already had yet _another_ 'Data' lined up in B4.  Only now we can go back to the awkward android Data of season one.

/glad he didn't pay to see Star Drek Nemesis


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 28, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> My guess is it will be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



You know your guesses don't need spoiler tags.


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 28, 2004)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> Especially since it was so pointless and devoid of emotion.




I thought it was. It was the summation of his entire life. He risked _his_ life in order to save the captain's. It took guts. It took courage. It took... emotion.



> Seriously I laughed at that since they already had yet _another_ 'Data' lined up in B4.  Only now we can go back to the awkward android Data of season one.




Yeah, but it won't happen. They can't make Brent Spiner look the same age forever.


----------



## KenM (Aug 29, 2004)

Another death scene that got to me: 



Spoiler



Rorscasch (SP?) In the Watchmen comic.


 I can't belive no one has mentioned that one yet.


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2004)

Thorvald Eiricson in "the saga of Eiric the red", in a bad translation: 



> Thorvald pulled the arrow [from his guts] and watching it he said: "Its a rich country this one we found. A layer of fat cover my innards" Soon after, the wound finished him


----------



## noretoc (Aug 30, 2004)

double post srry,


----------



## noretoc (Aug 30, 2004)

Since any media seems to be included.  Flint Fireforge's in the War of the Lance books.  It is the only one and any book I got kinda emotional about.


----------



## Pants (Aug 30, 2004)

Spoiler



Tywin


 in A Song of Ice and Fire. 



Spoiler



TYWIN: You shot me!
TYRION: You're very perceptive father.



Boromir in FotR (the movie).



Spoiler



Spike


 in Cowboy Bebop.



Spoiler



Wolfwood AND Legato


 in Trigun.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Aug 30, 2004)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> I thought it was. It was the summation of his entire life. He risked _his_ life in order to save the captain's. It took guts. It took courage. It took... emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it won't happen. They can't make Brent Spiner look the same age forever.



That`s why I didn´t understand why they used the whole plot idea at all. I always though the main reason for killing off Data was to counter this problem. If they had gone for a different looking Android, it might have made sense.
Personally I would have preferred if they didn`t kill Data - he could have left starfleet or the enterprise for a better job. I liked the idea of him being alive in 100 or 500 years, still holding all the memories of the great Enterprise Crew (and the later years of the Federation).


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 30, 2004)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Personally I would have preferred if they didn`t kill Data - he could have left starfleet or the enterprise for a better job. I liked the idea of him being alive in 100 or 500 years, still holding all the memories of the great Enterprise Crew (and the later years of the Federation).




I never saw Nemesis... but if they killed off Data, how do they explain him being in the future _All Good Things_?

-Hyp.


----------



## wedgeski (Aug 30, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I never saw Nemesis... but if they killed off Data, how do they explain him being in the future _All Good Things_?
> 
> -Hyp.



Watch the last scene of _All Good Things_ again, and all will be revealed.


----------



## Tanager (Aug 30, 2004)

Here's something no one mentioned.

Watership Down. Two scenes in particular, Fiver's vision of the destruction of the rabbit warren and the end sequence to the film.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Aug 30, 2004)

wedgeski said:
			
		

> Watch the last scene of _All Good Things_ again, and all will be revealed.




Spoil it for me.  I don't have access to that episode.  =)


----------



## Aust Diamondew (Aug 30, 2004)

Either when Maximus dies in Gladiator or when William Wallace dies in Braveheart.


----------



## swordsmasher (Aug 30, 2004)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Spoil it for me.  I don't have access to that episode.  =)




Picard saves the day so Q revealed that the furture hasn't happened yet. It's up to us to make it happen, but be careful, because the Q would be watching.

Anyway, yeah Datya snuffs it in the movie, but they lessen his death by having him download all his memories SEVERAL times into the new android, saying either they didn't take, or they only partially took. So at the end, in essence you get a half-Data modron.

Though it could be surmised that this data never rejoins starfleet, and thus could be the one you see in the future of All Good Things.


----------



## Phaedrus (Sep 1, 2004)

1. Maximus in Gladiator
2. Wallace in Braveheart
3. The Last Samurai... all of them at the end. "They are all perfect."
4. Tristan in Legends of the Fall.  "It was a good death."
5. Elias in Platoon

And I have to agree with the individual who pointed out Flint from Dragonlance. That one choked me up, too.

And Arnold in Terminator 2... very cool.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Sep 1, 2004)

Elemental said:
			
		

> The end of _Gladiator_ always brings a tear to my eye, from when it cuts briefly to the wheat field, then back to the arena.



Me too.

I've also always been partial to Li Mu Bai's death in _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_.  The tragedy of it gets me every time.


----------



## ddvmor (Sep 1, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> Another death scene that got to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If we're talking comics, what about the death of Superman after that fight with Doomsday.  I know it wasn't permanent 'cos he came back to life, but the comic captured the moment so well..  it almost brought a tear to my eye!

On a similar note, the death of the second Robin.  Not really a tear-jerker, more of an overwhelming sense of relief that the annoying brat wouldn't be coming back!

How about Marv in Sin City?


----------



## buzzard (Sep 1, 2004)

Since we're doing comics and I want to look like an old fart, how about the death of Phoenix?
You know the big battle on the Blue Area of the Moon against the Shi'Ar Imperial Guard. The X Men were all but defeated, and Jean Gray acting as just Marvel Girl (after Prof X had imposed psychic restraints on her), lets loose with her powers back up to the Phoenix level and trashes all commers. She then realizes the danger she poses to the Universe as Phoenix and kills herself. 

Very good storyline. 

buzzard


----------



## Olive (Sep 2, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> Another death scene that got to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think the ending of _V for Vendetta_ is better myself. Only comic to ever make me cry.


----------



## ledded (Sep 2, 2004)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> Me too.
> 
> I've also always been partial to Li Mu Bai's death in _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_. The tragedy of it gets me every time.



Wow, I can't believe I didnt think of that one first.  One of my favorites, that nice death scene/tragic romance moment always gives me the teary eye.  Both of them were just so damn good in their parts.


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 2, 2004)

It's not a death, strictly speaking. But in "The Last Unicorn", the sense of impending heartbreak, just before Lady Amalthia transforms back into the Unicorn. It really got me when she said "Lyr, I will not love you when I am a unicorn."

I'd have to agree that Rorschach's death at the end of Watchmen was also very powerful. His finally taking off his mask just before Dr. Manhattan vaporizes him, always struck me as being meaningful far beyond the obvious symbolism. It was very true to the character that as he said "No. No compromise. Not even in the face of Armageddon."


----------



## wingsandsword (Sep 2, 2004)

swordsmasher said:
			
		

> Who's gonna whack Mace Windu in episode 3?




All the current spoiler-works I'm hearing are saying it's going to be. . .



Spoiler



Anakin, of course.  Palpatine has appointed Anakin to be his personal bodyguard/security chief.  When Palpatine finally starts to show his true colors and begins to exterminate the Jedi and turn the Republic into an Empire, Mace goes down to have a showdown with Palpatine, and Anakin proves his loyalty is to Palpatine above the Jedi when he steps in and cuts down Mace in the 2nd biggest duel of the movie (after the Anakin/Obi-Wan duel)


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 2, 2004)

*Movie Deaths?*

Now I think I'm getting towards the end...

Hans Gruber in Die Hard.

Valeria in Conan the Barbarian.

Carolyn Fry in Pitch Black.

Dr. Norman Spencer  in What Lies Beneath (still gives me creeps every watch).

Glad someone noted Chris Waulken as Max Zorin in View to a Kill...another fav!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Mr. Kaze (Sep 2, 2004)

For movies...
Most of the samurai deaths in _The Seven Samurai_ were pretty personal, but when 



Spoiler



the fencer got shot


, I couldn't help but feel that the bandits had cheated in a fundamentally unforgiveable way.

Likewise on the "Cheated!" list, 



Spoiler



Vasquez and Gorman


 have a strong exit from _Aliens_.

For television...


Spoiler



Wolfwood


 in _Trigun_ is easily my individual #1 as he's got the most thought-provoking exit that goes beyond just his character.  _Cowboy Bebop_, by comparison, had many good moments, but the dying scenes weren't really amoung them -- they felt too pre-ordained (but I loved "Mushroom Samba", so your mileage may vary).

But 



Spoiler



Martina and Lina


 in _Slayers Next_ get a joint award.  One dying character tells the other to commit suicide and take the world with her if she can't have the man she won't even admit she loves.  And the other one does just that.  Of course, Megumi's vocal talent is completely above & beyond throughout the entire _Slayers Next_ endgame which really emotionally frames up the closing scenes.  Really stellar.

::Kaze


----------



## Ferret (Sep 2, 2004)

Hans goober's death is cool as said.

And the guy in _Shaun of the Dead_ when 



Spoiler



tim gets pulled out of the pub by the zombies, and they reach into his stomach for gooey goodness!


.


----------



## mr_outsidevoice (Sep 2, 2004)

Movies:
The Iron Giant. Yes, I know there is that rebuilding sequence at the end, but that visual of him flying towards the nuke saying "Suuuperrrman" still causes a tear to form.
Boramir. moreso in the extended edition than theatrical.
Greedo, pre-lucas emascilation.
Khan. great ****-you moment.
Television:


Spoiler



Wesley


, from Angel Finale. His death finally brought him peace.
B5,



Spoiler



Mr. Morden


, at least the scene where 



Spoiler



Vir


 keeps his promise after discovering said death and remains.
Novel:
Fint Fireforege. I've read the books 3 times and I still tear up every damn time.
Comic Books:
Colossus. I know what is going on in Astonishing, and because it is Joss Whedon writng it, I will give it a chance, but thatt moment where Peter decides to sacrafice himself to save the Mutant race and end his internal suffering is powerful to me. Is it sacraficeor a conveinient excuse for suicide?
Barry Allen. what is there to say?
Jason Todd. Power to the people, by a very slim margin.
Sue Dibny.


----------



## Richards (Sep 3, 2004)

mr_outsidevoice:  I recognized all of the other ones, but who's Sue Dibny?

Johnathan


----------



## mr_outsidevoice (Sep 3, 2004)

I recognized all of the other ones, but who's Sue Dibny?


Wife of the Elongated Man. Was murdered in the First issue of Identity Crisis. I am a long time comic reader, this was a kick to the teeth. Issue 2 was even harsher.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Sep 3, 2004)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Hans goober's death is cool as said.



Hans _Gruber_.  Not "goober"!


----------



## Ferret (Sep 3, 2004)

Bah. You knew who I meant  Anyway I take french at school not german. Your lucky I didn't call him Hands Goober.

Anyway I think I meant Carl. 



Spoiler



The guy who is hung? Then shot by the police man.


----------



## drnuncheon (Sep 3, 2004)

rurbonas said:
			
		

> Here's a few I'd nominate (probably full of spoilers, read at your own risk):
> 
> For emotional impact: Gérard Depardieu's Cyrano in "Cyrano de Bergerac".
> - I defy anyone to actually watch this film and not feel at least a little bit of a lump in their throat as Cyrano delivers his last dozen or so lines.



 Aw, hell. Can't believe I forgot Cyrano.  That kills me every time I read it.  I guess it's because I read it and saw it as a play rather than a movie.

 J


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Sep 3, 2004)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Bah. You knew who I meant  Anyway I take french at school not german. Your lucky I didn't call him Hands Goober.



Where's my rotfl smiley when I need 'im. 


> Anyway I think I meant Carl.



Yep, that's the one.


----------



## Templetroll (Sep 4, 2004)

Celtavian said:
			
		

> The way I envisioned Boromir's death scene from the book was much more powerful than the movie IMO. I was a little disappointed he was only killed by three arrows and then had to be saved by Aragorn. That ruined his death scene and diminished him from the character I knew in the book who killed so many orcs that they feared to approach him even while dying. That death scene doesn't rank all that high for me.




It might be that knowledge of the book made the movie seem less to you but my wife and daughter had an incredible time with the movies.  At the Council scene my daughter whispered to me, "He's going to be trouble." about Boromir.  The scene of Boromir's death was edited and acted so well, the music was great and it had us in tears.  Three arrows was not too few, it was realistic that a hero could be shot with such precision and power as that orc had, dieing but able to battle on as he fell.

Back on topic, Shelob and Gollum both died quite nicely.

The Wicked Witch of the West in the "Wizard of Oz" is another memorable death scene, "I'm melting, I'm mellllt......"  That was really cool.

From "The Princess Bride" - The death of Vizzini.  The death of Count Rugen.  That is how villians should die!  hoist by their own petard! ( I looked it up to make sure I used it correctly, the history of the word is kinda funny  http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=petard )

Hmm, I seem to like my heroes alive....


----------



## swordsmasher (Sep 5, 2004)

How about Spike's death in the final episode of Buffy?


----------



## Reflex (Sep 5, 2004)

I'd separate the death scenes into two categories- Poignant and stylish.

Donnie Darko, William Wallace, Roy Batty, 



Spoiler



Ashton Kutcher


 in Butterfly Effect (although his was somewhat of a clone of Donnie's, I felt the poignancy because of his mother's earlier references to him being her special miracle baby), Maximus, 



Spoiler



the guests at the red wedding


 in A Song of Fire & Ice, 



Spoiler



Chow Yun Fat


 from The Killer, particularly in that he had at least wanted his eyes to be given to his singer/love interest/victim, but even THAT was ruined, and 



Spoiler



Kevin Spacey's character


 in American Beauty all come to mind for poignancy. I'm sure there are many other good candidates, but these are all either recent in my mind or have been rightfully suggested by other posters in the thread.

For stylish and/or well-deserved, I'd have to go with 



Spoiler



The evil fallen musketeer


 in Three Musketeers (classy dry exit line for a villain), 



Spoiler



Leon


 in The Professional, 



Spoiler



Tim Roth


 in Rob Roy (well-deserved, but the mother's locket humanized him a bit), Slim Pickens!, 



Spoiler



The Red Viper and the Mountain-That-Walks


 from ASoF&I, Samson, and the biker from Raising Arizona.


----------



## ddvmor (Sep 6, 2004)

The cartoons thread made me think of this: Anyone who stuck out Transformers Armada right to the bitter end might have been a little moved by Starscream's exit.


----------



## swordsmasher (Sep 6, 2004)

ddvmor said:
			
		

> The cartoons thread made me think of this: Anyone who stuck out Transformers Armada right to the bitter end might have been a little moved by Starscream's exit.




The REAL Starscream was killed when Galvatron atomized him for betraying Megatron and the other decepticons after thier failed attempt to crush the autobots.


----------



## ddvmor (Sep 7, 2004)

No argument from me, here.  But take Armada as a sort of Dallas style Starscream's-taking-a shower-and-it-all-turns-out-to-be-a-horrible-horrible-dream style thing.  His character was the _only_ one the writers bothered to develop in the series and they did a surprisingly good job.  You actully felt quite sorry for him by the end.  Oh yeah, and when Unicron splatters him all over the planet, you cheer!  He he he!


----------



## Tanager (Sep 7, 2004)

Can't believe I didn't think of this before, one of the best 'death scenes' or, more appropriately the aftermath of a person's death was a full episode of Buffy the Vampire Slayer called "The Body" (from season 5 IIRC).


----------



## warlord (Sep 8, 2004)

Darth Vader in Return of the Jedi. He sacraficied himself to save his son that was one movie Epic(I can't classify it just as a movie).


----------



## swordsmasher (Sep 8, 2004)

warlord said:
			
		

> Darth Vader in Return of the Jedi. He sacraficied himself to save his son that was one movie Epic(I can't classify it just as a movie).




I feel the same way. And now that I have seen some prequels, when I watch that scene, I tear up because I can really feel the conflict within him. I can almost put myself behind the helmet, with my thoughts as vader, like "He looks like his mom", or "The way he looked at me right there, she looked at me that way once."

and when he finally was watching luke getting fried, and he was deciding which side to be on, i can hear him screaming PADME! PADME!

It truly is a wonderful/bitter death scene. The evil Darth Vader is destroyed, and Anakin is redeemed, and thus the galaxy is free.


----------



## milotha (Sep 8, 2004)

Slim Pickens(sp) in Dr Strangelove riding the bomb down as a bucking bronco.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 23, 2007)

It's ok to revive your own thread, right?

Having recently seen Hot Fuzz, I think that the "church" death scene is one of the craziest I have ever seen.

I'll not describe it, for it is best to not know what's coming when you see it.  And if you've seen the movie, you know exactly of what I speak, and that I am not lying.  Crazy stuff, man!


----------



## Grog (May 23, 2007)

Didn't realize this was an old thread. Sorry.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 23, 2007)

Two I don't see mentioned in this thread (both from movies):

Harmonica's brother in _Once Upon a Time in the West_ by Sergio Leone. One of the most striking and impressionable visuals I've ever seen in a movie, ever.

Captain Rhodes in _Day of the Dead_. Pretty gruesome.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 23, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Having recently seen Hot Fuzz, I think that the "church" death scene is one of the craziest I have ever seen.




That was pretty good, yeah. The flower shop one was pretty cool, too. One of the funniest parts of the movie was how incongruous the deaths were to a lot of what was going on in the rest of the film, at least up until that point.


----------



## Particle_Man (May 23, 2007)

The President of the United States in "Mars Attacks"


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (May 24, 2007)

Hrm, I remember this thread.  And since non-humans are allowed, from BSG:



Spoiler



The _Pegasus_, in BSG, Exodus, Part 2, shot down over New Caprica



Brad


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 24, 2007)

Spike Spegal from Cowboy Bebop
Wolfwood and Legato  from Trigun
Vegita from Dragon Ball Z
William Blake from Dead Man.... though I don't think an entire movie qualifies as a death scene...
George Mason, Sherry Palmer and Edgar  From 24
Dead Like me had alot of fun death scenes, but I that the girl from Episode 1  and Ray's death and were among the best in that series.

But my all time favorite was Aerith from Final Fantasy 7.  After all.. if it wasn't for  Aerith dying  I wouldn't have cared about killing Sepiroth.


----------



## DonTadow (May 24, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> It's ok to revive your own thread, right?
> 
> Having recently seen Hot Fuzz, I think that the "church" death scene is one of the craziest I have ever seen.
> 
> I'll not describe it, for it is best to not know what's coming when you see it.  And if you've seen the movie, you know exactly of what I speak, and that I am not lying.  Crazy stuff, man!



In 2004 there was an awesome death scene envolving this thread, oh well.


----------



## stevelabny (May 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure any Firefly fans can add an obvious post-2004 great death.

"I'm a leaf on the wind"


----------



## Banshee16 (May 24, 2007)

What about Leonidas in 300?

I think one of the death scenes that affected me the most was in Saving Private Ryan, when one of the soldiers (can't remember his name) gets in a fight with the German soldier they had let go earlier in the movie.  The German gets him on the ground, and slowly killed him with that knife.  That whole scene just made me feel complete horror for the poor guy.  I kept thinking of how terrified he must have been.

Another one that kind of emphasized the pointlessness of it all was in Munich, when they catch that female assassin, and kill her on her boat.  I remember thinking "all these people dying, their lives wasted, and what's the point"?

Optimus Prime in Transformers: The Movie as well...I remember actually crying..

Wash's death in Serenity shocked the heck out of me..

The death of Inch in To Green Angel Tower was pretty cool.  I was cheering.

Banshee


----------



## Mark CMG (May 24, 2007)

Ganz at the end of 48 Hrs.


_"I don't believe it... *I* got shot!"_


----------



## Steel_Wind (May 24, 2007)

There's the bad guy in _Kull The Conqueror_. That one wins the trophy for ALL DEAD. (Mostly dead - there's hope). That guy was ALL DEAD.

_On fire, falling off a cliff - and he *explodes* in mid-air_ = ALL DEAD

I don't think that guy is coming back in the sequel.

Honourable mention in the ALL DEAD category: "Thus passes Denethor, son of Ecthelion".  He didn't explode - but I'm waiting for the outtake where he does


----------



## Mark CMG (May 24, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Harmonica's brother in _Once Upon a Time in the West_ by Sergio Leone. One of the most striking and impressionable visuals I've ever seen in a movie, ever.





One of the many reasons that is a great movie.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 24, 2007)

Bylar Crais in Farscape. I've always wanted my PCs to go down the exact same way.

The sword guy in Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## Grog (May 24, 2007)

Well, since the thread has started up again without incident....

Virgil Sollozzo and Mark McCluskey in _The Godfather._ It's a classic for a reason....


----------



## iwatt (May 24, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> There's the bad guy in _Kull The Conqueror_. That one wins the trophy for ALL DEAD. (Mostly dead - there's hope). That guy was ALL DEAD.




Well, there's also Cyrus the Virus' death in CONAIR.

And the Bad guy in Bad Boys II (deosn't he get blasted by a landmine and electrocuted)


----------



## Enforcer (May 24, 2007)

Some are already mentioned, but:
-Hans Gruber in Die Hard
-William Wallace in Braveheart (and King Edward's two seconds later)
-Murron in Braveheart, I love the look in her eyes, hoping beyond hope
-The magistrate who kills Murron in Braveheart, I especially like how he falls against Wallace's shoulder before hitting the ground. Okay, yeah, I really like Braveheart, although less so after Gibson went off the deep-end.
-Maximus in Gladiator
-Marcus Aurelius in Gladiator
-Pretty much every time Nicholas Cage or Sean Connery kills someone in the Rock ("It's you, you're the rocketman", stuffing the VX ball in the other guy's mouth only to have to stab himself in the heart, unloading a whole clip into the mine cart guy, Connery killing the one guy with the big vent-box thing, etc. Hilarious.
-Beowulf (or however they spell it in the movie) in 13th Warrior


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (May 24, 2007)

Just reread the entire thread.  I think everyone missed it because they were over-focused on Boromir:

Fellowship of the Ring:  Gandalf.
also...
Return of the King: Denthor, The Witch King of Angmar


A few others...

Escape from New York: Slag (in the ring with Snake), The Duke, Brain, Maggie.

Groundhog Day: "I have been stabbed, shot, poisoned, frozen, hung, electrocuted, and burned."  Okay, not all at the same time, but he DOES amass a nice _collection_ of interesting and amusing deaths - like driving off the cliff with the groundhog.  "He could still be alright..."  [_Truck explodes_.]  "Well, no, probably not now."


and then just going down my list of dvd's a few more not yet mentioned...

The Abyss: Lindsay's drowning

The Deep: Adam Coffer

Dragonslayer:  Ulric

Ghostbusters: Mr. Staypuft

The Great Escape: the fifty

Highlander: The Kurgon

Jurassic Park: Donald Genarro (the laywer)

Man on Fire (the vastly superior remake with Denzel Washington): Creasy.  That music will rip your heart out.

Monty Python & the Holy Grail: Keeper of the Bridge of Death

The Mummy: Benny

Mystery Men: Captain Amazing.  "What do you mean WE?  I was over here..."

Point Break:  Bodi

Pulp Fiction: the guy who was hiding in the bathroom who tries to shoot Vincent and Jules.  Vincent when he comes out of the bathroom.

Robocop:  Dick Jones (Ronny Cox! - underappreciated character actor).

Sin City:  Marv

Sorceror (1977, dir. Wm Friedkin, stars Roy Scheider): Corlette and Kassem

Total Recall: Cohagen (Ronny Cox again!)


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (May 25, 2007)

Digging up some more non-human death scenes.

Old Yeller


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 25, 2007)

I'll have to nominate one character from a certain Disney Movie that was just released...  I will not say who, but all I will say is that if you see that movie you will know who I'm talking about by the special effects involved in that scene.


----------



## zerotkatama (May 25, 2007)

Dinobot from Beast Wars: Transformers

Transmutate from the same.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (May 26, 2007)

Bambi's Dad.

Then I found out how much I like Venison.

Now I call em' Bambi Burgers.


----------



## rgard (May 28, 2007)

Yes, the Boromir scene is good, but I think these two were better:

Buliwyf in "The 13th Warrior"
 - Perfect ending to the last battle.

Magua in "The Last of the Mohicans" (1992)
 - Felt good as Chingachgook cut him down.

Other favorites:

Rexor (played by Ben Davidson) in "Conan The Barbarian"
 - Great end to the end of movie big fight scene.  

Captain Decker in the "Doomsday Device", Star Trek TOS.
 - He looked sufficiently freaked as he went down it's throat.

Archibald Cunningham (played by Tim Roth) in "Rob Roy"
 - Love it when the bad guy snatches defeat from the jaws of victory.

Robert Neville (Charlton Heston) in "The Omega Man"
 - Very Christ like in his sacrifice and death pose.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 28, 2007)

The last scene in "Open Water." Close second: Samuel L. Jackson in the otherwise terrible "Deep Blue Sea."


----------



## Bogre (May 28, 2007)

*Movies:*
Sgt. Elias, platoon.
Pretty much all from the Great Escape.
The sniper in Saving Private Ryan (In the tower, staring down the tank turret with his rifle scope)
Tons of ones from Star Wars. (Vader, Kenobi, Porkins, the A-wing pilot, lots of imperials)
Marv, Sin City
A lot of ones from Transformers (they were so epicly made)
Hal. 
Maximus
John Wayne in 'The Cowboys'.
Colin, Billy, and Costello in "The Departed". 

*Lit*
Tons of ones from A Song of Fire and Ice


Spoiler



Ganner Rhysode


- Fought off several hundred Yuuzhan Vong in one of the later Star Wars novels, and also 



Spoiler



Anakin Solo


 from one of the later novels.


----------



## Particle_Man (May 28, 2007)

edit: my raison d'etre occured.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 28, 2007)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Not that there can be *that* many people on these boards that don't know who Darth Vader is.




Read it again.

-Hyp.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 29, 2007)

milotha said:
			
		

> Slim Pickens(sp) in Dr Strangelove riding the bomb down as a bucking bronco.




Hell, yeah!

(Amazing threadcromancy, this one ...)


----------



## Lord Kyle Windsor (May 29, 2007)

*Top three death scenes*

The buildup to Cliff Worley's death in True Romance is one of the greatest scenes ever, with the story about why Sicilians have black hair and dark skin.  

Leon and Stansfield in the Professional.

And nothing in the history of history is as tragic as Gaston being murdered at the end of Beauty and The Beast.


----------



## Jeremy (May 29, 2007)

I don't know if anyone's read it but the death in a book that has moved me the most was 



Spoiler



Rohan's


 in _Stronghold_ by Melanie Rawn.  I really love the Sunrunner books and his death and the reaction to it by those who love him, the way the entire chapter is written, it tore me up.

As for the death in a movie that hit me the hardest, I was full out depressed for a month after 



Spoiler



Wash


 was brutally killed in Serenity.

On TV, Spike, Wolfwood, Wesley, they've all been mentioned and I agree.  Poor Fred.  Poor Wes.


----------



## death tribble (May 29, 2007)

In the Battle of Britain the fighter pilots as they are killed by enemy fire, their planes blow up or their parachutes fail to open.

I agree with Bladerunner and Roy Batty's death being good.

The 50 as they try to escape in Great Escape

Alan Rickman in Die Hard.

The kid's death in the Host.

John Wayne in the Cowboys. You don't kill John Wayne before the pic ends. Even if you are Bruce Dern

The deaths of the Magnificent Seven. Particularly Robert Vaughan as he overcomes his cowardice.

Leonidas's death in 300. And the final death of the Spartans in the 60s film 300 Spartans when they won't leave the body of their king.

The death of the Predator in Predator dieing it activates a quasi-nuke.

Godzilla in Godzilla vs Destroyah. It is sad.

Pan's Labyrinth. The death of the little girl as she refuses to harm her brother to return to the fairy kingdom and is killed by her step father. When he tries for a noble death and asks that his son be told of him the communists refuse point blank

King Kong in the original film as he falls to his death after climbing the Empire State tower.

Various of the kids in Battle Royale.

Donnie Darko. The death at the end. That hits you.

Chow Yun Fat in Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon

Kirk Douglas in the Vikings suddenly realising that he can't kill his own brother and then gets handed a sword so he can die like a viking.

On TV
Brad Dourif as Boggs in Beyond the Sea in the X-Files. He realises on the way to the gas chamber that Scully is not going to be there as his witness.
Peter Boyle as Clyde Bruckman in Clyde Bruckman's Last Repose as he commits suicide.
Angel getting stabbed and sent the portal by Buffy at the end of Season 2
Similarly the episode of Buffy, The Body
Gillian Anderson as Lady Dedlock abandoning her wealth and position after her secrets are discovered she dies outside the graveyard where her first love is buried. That gets me even thinking about it.


----------



## Tetsubo (May 29, 2007)

rigur said:
			
		

> I always liked Roy Batty's (Rutger Hauer) death in Bladerunner.




The best part of the near perfect scene is that Hauer wrote the final speech...

Boromir's death didn't even come to mind...


----------



## drothgery (May 29, 2007)

Hmm... let's go with books here, since movies and TV are pretty well covered, and I don't do comics...

Moiraine Damodred in _Fires of Heaven_ (book 5 of Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time).
Tazendra Lavode in _Sethra Lavode_ by Steven Brust.
Sgt. Bothari in _The Warrior's Aprentice_ (the first Miles book of Lois Bujold's Vorkosigan Saga).


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 30, 2007)

I was very disappointed by Boromir's death in the FotR movie - I thought his death in the books was epic, and it should have been possible to capture that on screen. The film version seemed more about the badassitude of the orc archer than about Boromir himself.

One of the most moving novel deaths that I've ever read has probably not been read by anyone else on these boards, even though it is a sci-fi novel.

In the first of the Cities in Flight series by James Blish, the protagonist is walking with his dog too near to a place where a city is about to take off. A group of soldiers comes to grab him and bring him to safety, but the boy doesn't want to leave his dog. A fight starts, and the trusty dog joins in to rescue him, but the boy is knocked out. He comes to as he is being carried away, and he wants to know where his dog is. One of the soldiers says 'he got away' but the boy spots out of the corner of his eye his faithful friend lying dead by a boulder.

I can't believe that I'm choking up writing this, and it must be a quarter of a century or more since I read that passage


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 30, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> A group of soldiers comes to grab him and bring him to safety, but the boy doesn't want to leave his dog.




Why can't the dog come to safety too?

-Hyp.


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 30, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Why can't the dog come to safety too?




As I mentioned, it was a quarter of a century ago that I read this (probably more), so you'll forgive me if the details are a little hazy 

(I think quarter of a century sounds much better than 25 years, don't you?)


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 30, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I'll have to nominate one character from a certain Disney Movie that was just released...  I will not say who, but all I will say is that if you see that movie you will know who I'm talking about by the special effects involved in that scene.




Aw c'mon, at least use spoiler tags!  I'm guessing you're talking about Pirates 3, and I'm guessing you're referring to either 



Spoiler



Davy Jones pulling a mind-flayer on that snooty crag-faced British guy


 or 



Spoiler



Will Turner's death


, though that one didn't involve a lot of special effects.

Or maybe there's some Disney movie just recently I've completely forgotten about.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Jun 2, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> A group of soldiers comes to grab him and bring him to safety, but the boy doesn't want to leave his dog.



Speaking of which, has anyone mentioned Old Yeller?


Threadjack!
What's the most touching scene involving the death of an animal?


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jun 2, 2007)

Man in the Funny Hat said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, has anyone mentioned Old Yeller?



Post 146.


----------



## Dioltach (Jun 2, 2007)

Tony Montana's death in Scarface, and Carlo Brigante's death in Carlito's Way, were both very gripping.

Arnold 'Ace' Rimmer's death (or rather, his funeral) in Red Dwarf also got to me.


----------



## billd91 (Jun 5, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I was very disappointed by Boromir's death in the FotR movie - I thought his death in the books was epic, and it should have been possible to capture that on screen. The film version seemed more about the badassitude of the orc archer than about Boromir himself.




I dunno. Boromir's death in the books is actually very subdued. The fight isn't even recounted since Aragorn comes on the scene as Boromir is dying. The power it has is partly because we, the readers, are mentally filling in the details of the picture. That said, I thought Boromir's death scene in the movie, including the action, was wonderfully done and ranks right up there with excellent death scenes in the movies. But it's Peter Jackson's vision and not necessarily everyone else's.


----------



## billd91 (Jun 5, 2007)

I've been watching James Bond movies lately, thanks to Casino Royale reinvigorating my interest, and there are some good death scenes in those movies. Standouts for me include Tracy Di Vicenzo Bond and Vesper Lynd. What is it about being a Bond girl that numbers your days?

The Australian officers executed in Breaker Morant also make for a good death scene. "Shoot straight, you bastards! Don't make a mess of it!"


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 5, 2007)

billd91 said:
			
		

> I dunno. Boromir's death in the books is actually very subdued. The fight isn't even recounted since Aragorn comes on the scene as Boromir is dying. The power it has is partly because we, the readers, are mentally filling in the details of the picture.




Hmmm. 

In the book, Boromir is surrounded by slaughtered orcs, and in the end the orcs obviously had to back off and shoot him full of arrows to stop him (twenty arrows was it?)

In the film, he gets show three times with big arrows and has an extended death scene that almost veers into comedy as he keeps getting up and getting shot once more. Hardly kills any orcs in the process (just a handful).

I know which one says to me 'great warrior' - and it didn't appear on the screen, more the pity.

Cheers


----------



## Kesh (Jun 6, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Hmmm.
> 
> In the book, Boromir is surrounded by slaughtered orcs, and in the end the orcs obviously had to back off and shoot him full of arrows to stop him (twenty arrows was it?)
> 
> ...




Quite frankly, I'm glad jackson did it the way he did. I'd rather not have Boromir looking like a pincushion by the end of the battle. And arrows do a _lot_ of damage to the human body. Seeing him struggle with those three shots was far more heroic to me, and trading that for a scene of him being hit by twenty arrows would have been more like comedy than what was shown.


----------



## Kesh (Jun 6, 2007)

On the topic, I thought last week's Stargate:Atlantis was particularly powerful.



Spoiler



While the actual death was quick, it was heroic. And the final scene between Carson and Rodney moved it into "best death scene" category for me.


----------



## Tsillanabor (Jun 8, 2007)

Spoiler



Isaac (the artist)


 from _Heroes_ .



Spoiler



Tetsuo


 from _Akira_.


----------

